# Going to get our first cutout this weekend. Questions.



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Have fun.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

metal screen staple it down over entrence I don't know about tx but if it was here I would give them 2;1 and pollen patties try and fill all your frames as much as possible with rubber banded comb good luck


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

You can use window screen to lock them in. Just make sure it is secure. I would feed them 2:1 syrup, you will have to feed them all winter and there is still the chance they may not make it. Feeding them pollen patties are not a bad idea, just be careful not to feed them to much as we have problems with small hive beetles and they do enjoy the patties. Good luck on your removal.


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Honey Hive Farms
Keep the bees in with screen and staple it in or if the box isn't dusty/wet, etc you can use duct tape but try to use some on the back side so the bees wont stick to it and leave the part that will stick to the wood sticky.

To keep the bees happy, it would be great if you have or can find at one, two would be better of drawn out frames/comb.
Feed them 2 to 1 sugar water this time of the year and may give them more reason to stay.

The best of luck to you and hope you have great success getting your bees.
Tim Moore


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Ok... you said cutout correct? If so, you should have everything you need including comb, pollen, stores and bees. 
To keep them in the hive, I staple screen over the hole in the inner cover and make certain the notch (if it has one) is up. For the entrance, I take a blank entrance reducer 3/4"x 3/4"x? and cut one blade width with a table saw all the way through the center to create a slit in the reducer but stop before it hits the ends. 
Add tape around the ends of the reducer if it doesnt fit tight once ratcheted down.
If you need pics, let me know.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Have fun!

Don't assume you'll get the queen. Feed them back some or most of the honey comb once you have them home. Try to rubberband as much straight brood and bee bread comb into empty frames as possible. 

use a vacuum.


----------



## chickintexas (Apr 24, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Ok... you said cutout correct? If so, you should have everything you need including comb, pollen, stores and bees.
> To keep them in the hive, I staple screen over the hole in the inner cover and make certain the notch (if it has one) is up. For the entrance, I take a blank entrance reducer 3/4"x 3/4"x? and cut one blade width with a table saw all the way through the center to create a slit in the reducer but stop before it hits the ends.
> Add tape around the ends of the reducer if it doesnt fit tight once ratcheted down.
> If you need pics, let me know.


A photo would be great. Thanks!
It is a cutout and we'll be grabbing everything we can that is there. From what I understand, it's located under someone's stairs. We'll see. I plan on taking lots of pictures, too.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Cutout entrance reducer








Screened in inner cover for cutouts (notice the notch is up.)

Bees will be contained in the hive this way. Ratchet strap and go.


----------

